
Android 10–The Ars Technica Review - mpweiher
https://arstechnica.com/gadgets/2019/09/android-10-the-ars-technica-review/
======
ksec
In terms of UI / UX, I think Android 10 is the first Android that gets many
small things right, and I don't look at it and put a grin on my face.
Especially with Material 2.0.

We have 24 hours to see what Apple has been up to with iOS 13.

Note: I know the iOS 13 public beta is out, but I don't have time to read
through it, and all I read is installing beta on their devices mess up iCloud
Data on ALL of their other devices.

